# help need to finsh my tribal tatoo design



## tomqman (Feb 21, 2008)

well ive been trying to make a nice tatoo and i photoshoped some designs together and i want help to finish it as i cant make it look neat and im not sure how to fit the final bit in(marked with a "?")
if you have any ideas or can edit the picture for me i would so thankfull (the tatoo is for my arm)







Possible center images


----------



## Jax (Feb 21, 2008)

The mangekyou!


----------



## tomqman (Feb 21, 2008)

heres my second version any opinions


----------



## Javacat (Feb 22, 2008)

tribal sux


----------



## Ducky (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(tomqman @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> well ive been trying to make a nice tatoo and i photoshoped some designs together and i want help to finish it as i cant make it look neat and im not sure how to fit the final bit in(marked with a "?")
> if you have any ideas or can edit the picture for me i would so thankfull (the tatoo is for my arm)


Thats my choice ^^^^^^^^^

I think it would look really cool!! How do you plan to print it and make it a tatoo anyways?

P.S. Your signature is ready..


----------



## tomqman (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Ducky @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> I think it would look really cool!! How do you plan to print it and make it a tatoo anyways?
> 
> P.S. Your signature is ready..


print it off and take to the tatoo shop then they copy it onto me


----------



## pubjoe (Mar 2, 2008)

*Posts merged*


----------



## fenthwick (Mar 2, 2008)

I feel sorry for you if you want a thing like that on you for the rest of your life...ugh!


----------



## dice (Mar 2, 2008)

pubjoe said:
			
		

> *Posts merged*


thanks for teh lulz


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 2, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> heres my second version any opinions



Personally I wouldn't get any tattoos but that version is the best in my opinion.


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 3, 2008)

Now, if you want to be black metal. Put this in the middle.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Mar 3, 2008)

THIS IS MADNESS!

Don't take a tribal it isn't "cool"!


----------



## perculus (Mar 11, 2008)

hahaha...tribal tats are gay! 

You should go for the hasselhof one.


----------



## DBB (Mar 18, 2008)

wow i've seen some pretty good designs, but this one is far away from actually being called design!
Thank god Hasselhof is helping a lot distracting the viewer from the outside....


----------

